# Teichsexleben beginnt......



## Deuned (9. Apr. 2015)

Gerade mal 2 Tage ist etwas wärmeres Wetter(Wassertemperatur ist 9 Grad)und schon  beginnt das Sexleben am/im Teich.
Soeben hörte ich die ersten Froschrufe und ging direkt zum Teich:
Dort hatten sich schon Pärchen von Fröschen gebildet,die sich der Liebe und dem Nachwuchs hingaben.
Verwundert bin ich über zwei Dinge:
-Alle __ Frösche,die ich sehen konnte in dem kristallklaren Wasser,waren komplett braun gefärbt und hatten gar nichts von dem leuchtenden Grün,das im letzten Jahr zu sehen war.Dennoch denke ich auch aufgrund der Größe,dass es wieder meine alten Teichfrösche sind.Werden die erst  in den nächsten Wochen grün gefärbt?
-Ist das normal,dass zu so früher Jahreszeit die Paarung beginnt?


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Deuned,

das scheint normal zu sein. Unsere sehen auch eher bräunlich aus. Ich vermute das hat was mit der Tarnung zu tun. Im Winter am / auf / im Teichgrund bzw boden lieber dunkelbraun und im Sommer zwischen dem ganzen grün halt grün getarnt. 

LG René


----------



## butzbacher (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Deuned,

ich würde vermuten, dass dies keine __ Grünfrösche (Bezeichnung umfasst alle Wasserfroscharten) sind sondern noch __ Braunfrösche (Gras-, Moor- oder Springfrosch) sind. Wenn die eine ähnliche Größe wie deine Teichfrösche haben, tendiere ich zu Grasfröschen.

Mach doch mal ein Foto.

Gruß André


----------



## Deuned (9. Apr. 2015)

Also im letzten Jahr waren es ganz sicher __ Grünfrösche -ich habe sie halt wohl nur nicht im zeitigen Frühjahr beobachtet.......


----------



## rollikoi (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

tippe auch auf Grasfrösche die laichen so früh im Jahr. Die grüne Fraktion ist damit wesentlich später und auch viel lautstärker zu Gange.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> tippe auch auf Grasfrösche die laichen so früh im Jahr.
> 
> LG Bernd



obwohl die dieses Jahr vielerorsts recht spät dran sind. Normalerweise geht's bei denen schon gleich nach der Schneeschmelze (ab Anfang März) los wenn zum Teil noch Eis auf dem Teich schwimmt.

war gerade mal bei uns im Boga. Da waren im Teich auch schon andere __ Kröten munter

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (9. Apr. 2015)

So sahen meine im letzten Jahr aus und gerade sah ich sie wieder die Sonne genießend auf den Ufersteinen:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...63aM7kDN8wPQLSRasrMNGWE=&docid=jLGshV_CjwXx8M

Vielleicht haben sich ja noch andere __ Frösche  im Teich eingefunden,die halt braun sind,von der Größe aber so wie es bei den Grünfröschen vom Vorjahr war.

PS:Ich finde gerade kein eigenes Foto vom letzten Jahr,hoffe aber der Link ist auch erlaubt(wenn nicht bitte löschen!)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2015)

Hi Deuned,

schreien sie auch schon rum Bei mir im Teich hat sich vor ein paar Minuten der __ Seefrosch vom Nachbarbuben wieder mit quacken zurückgemeldet

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (9. Apr. 2015)

ja Frank,sie sind akustisch schon recht aktiv....
Ich warte jetzt auf die ersten Komentare der Nachbarn!

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2015)

Sieht der jetzige Frosch so aus ?

  

Dann ist es ein __ Grasfrosch so wie dieser, den ich heute am späten ablichten konnte.

Heute der erste richtig warme Tag und schon kommen sie aus den "Schlupflöchern" ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2015)

Ich wollte heute im Tümpel ein paar Algen abfischen und hatte die ganze Gabel voll mit 
algenbehangenen Laichschnüren 

...also alles wieder zurück und statt Algen abfischen Wasser angedreht, damit durch das 
plätschernde Wasser genug Sauerstoff in den Algen-Tümpel gelangt, denn 
Algen abfischen kann ich wohl bis auf weiteres erstmal streichen.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...also alles wieder zurück und statt Algen abfischen Wasser angedreht, damit durch das
> plätschernde Wasser genug Sauerstoff in den Algen-Tümpel gelangt, denn
> Algen abfischen kann ich wohl bis auf weiteres erstmal streichen.......


Mit ein bisschen Glück brauchst du das auch die nächsten paar Monate nicht mehr......da räumen dann die
Kaulquappen mit auf...wenn die nicht gefressen werden.

Die entwicklung der Quappen geht schneller wenn das Wasser warm ist.....somit ist es nicht so Ideal da kalte Wasser rein zu lassen. Sauerstoff durften die Algen genug produzieren


----------



## Deuned (11. Apr. 2015)

So,mit etwas Mühe sind mir mal zwei Schnappschüsse gelungen.
Ich denke ,der eine ist eindeutig ein Grünfrosch.Ist der zweite(bräunliche) dann ein __ Grasfrosch?
Dann hätte ich zwei verschiedene Sorten im Teich und die braunen waren/sind schon sehr aktiv mit dem Nachwuchs beschäftigt.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## butzbacher (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bernd,

das ist ein __ Grasfrosch auf Bild zwei.

Man nennt es aber Arten, da es sich bei Fröschen nicht um Obst/Gemüse handelt.


----------



## Harzbub (11. Apr. 2015)

Bei mir sind im diesem Jahr fast 50 __ Kröten in den Teichen,
Es werden auch schon die ersten Laichschnüre an den Pflanzen befestigt.
Hierzu eine Frage:
__ Frösche legen doch eigentlich nur Laichballen ab.
Kröten dagegen die Laichschnüre.
Richtig?
Die bei mir in den vergangenen Jahren zugewanderten Tiere ( Kröten/Frösche?) wanderten nach dem Laichen wieder ab.
Daher vermute ich, handelt es sich hierbei um Erdkröten. Wurden auch schon im Erdreich entdeckt.
Wenn sie abwandern aus dem Teich haben meine Tiere eine wunderbare Bauchfärbung.


----------



## Harry (11. Apr. 2015)

Sieht für mich eher wie eine __ Erdkröte aus (2 Foto).


----------



## butzbacher (11. Apr. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Sieht für mich eher wie eine __ Erdkröte aus (2 Foto).



Ich gebe dir recht, ich habe mich von diesem kleinen Blauschimmer oberhalb des linken Vorderbeines verwirren lassen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Apr. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute im Tümpel ein paar Algen abfischen und hatte die ganze Gabel voll mit
> algenbehangenen Laichschnüren


 GIng mir so ähnlich heute. Ich wollte noch ein wenig Schmodder in einer flachen Zone entfernen, weil ich die umgestalten möchte. Dabei ging mir der hier ins Netz.  
Das wars jetzt mit putzen.

  

Der da ruft abends einsam vor sich hin. Vielleicht erhört ihn ja noch eine.


----------



## xela (11. Apr. 2015)

Habe dieses Jahr auch das erste mal __ Molche im Teich  und die dicke Berta (letztes Jahr noch alleine) hat endlich einen Mann gefunden  . Nachwuchs ist schon produziert und hängt in langen Schnüren an der Wasserlilie


----------



## Tanny (11. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die entwicklung der Quappen geht schneller wenn das Wasser warm ist.....somit ist es nicht so Ideal da kalte Wasser rein zu lassen. Sauerstoff durften die Algen genug produzieren



...bei der Wassertiefe bei mir (nur in der Mitte 60 cm, der Rest eher 15 - 0 cm.......wenn da der Algenteppich dicht ist, 
gibts nur noch Bläschen und Überhitzung fürchte ich ....

Ich habe es die letzten Jahre immer so gemacht, wenn ich wegen der Laichschnüre keine Algen fischen konnte, 
und die Sonne drauf knallte und es hat funktioniert.......zumal ja auch die Pferde ständig raus trinken - dann wird 
das Wasser sonst noch flacher......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2015)

Schadet ja auch groß nix. Dauert nur vielleicht ein paar Tage länger.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Der da ruft abends einsam vor sich hin. Vielleicht erhört ihn ja noch eine.


 Er wurde erhört


----------

